# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios >  A Ilha Perdida . . .

## Filipe Silva

Boas, como alguns colegas sabem reformulei o meu aqua, somente peixes e rochas ( FOWLR ) tendo alguns moles...  :Cool:  

A calha tive que fazer outra, mas ainda não está acabada!  :yb665:   na questão de estética!

Os peixes, morreram muitos mesmo, pois comprei comida fora de validade numa LOJA!!!! 

Entretanto tenho outros novos como se podem ver nas fotos e tenho mais uns em mente...  :SbPoisson9:  

*SETUP:*


MATERIAL:

Aqua 800 Litros
Sump 200 Litros ( no centro mini-refúgio, somente tem macro-algas )
Calha DIY 1X HQI de 150W no centro da calha, 4xT5 de 65W e 2X Ventoinhas por montar
Termostáto 300W
Escumador ATI 2500
Circulação 4x tunze 1x6025 3x6045
Rocha Viva cerca de 40kgs +/-
Sistema de Reposição DIY, com aquário de osmose de 100Litros
Filtro da Eheim 2213 somente com carvão activado ( ligado 24 Horas )
Sistema de UV DIY controlado por relógio

VIVOS:

1x Dejardini XXL
1x Banana
3x Ocellaris
1x Premnas
1x SixLine
2x Paracantus Hepatus M
1x Chelmon Rostratus
1x Acanthurus lineatus
1x Centropyge loriculus
1x Valenciennea Strigata
1x Cryptocentrus Cintrus ( Gobi Amarelo )
1x Labroides Dimiatus
1x Chaetodon Melannotus
1x Linckia SP. ( estrela mar Verde )
1x Fromia SP. ( estrela mar Encarnada )

Camarões:

2x Lysmata amboinensis
5x Lysmata debelius
1x Lysmata wurdemanni ( famoso comedor aiptásias )
1x Saron SP. ( camarão muito feio, até mete medo so de olhar para ele... urgf´s )
1x Ryhnchocinites Durbanensis ( corcunda )
1x Stenopus Hispidus
1x Enoplometopus SPP. ( lagosta )
1x Alpheus



Vamos ao que interessa FOTOS:

----------


## Filipe Silva



----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Boas Filipe 

Desde ja e na minha opinao prefiro com corais e tenho pena que apenas queres manter peixes (e alguns corais), mas ha aquario bonitos apenas com peixes e acredito que o teu sera um deles.
Quantos litros tens de aquario?

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Filipe Silva

Boas Anthony, eu também estou de acordo contigo!


Mas tive mesmo de fazer um FOWLR, por acaso o aqua superou muito as minhas espectativas, ele está bem mais bonito do que aparenta nas fotografias, pois agora temos 4 lados p o visualizar bem, pois tem mesmo muito buracos, no meio quando o HQI liga fica um clarão no centro... Acredita que ao vivo não tem mesmo nada a ver... os peixes aparecem do nada quando lhes vou dar comida, de todos os buracos! consigo ver todos os camarões cerca de 10 diferentes bem como as 2 lagostas diferentes também... 

O aqua tem cerca de 800 litros mais sump de 200 litros!


Já tenho alguns peixes novos que não estão nas fotografias, e a anémona grande está no centro com 3 palhaços... Enfim está um pouco modificado! 


Obrg 

Um abrs  :SbOk5:  





> Boas Filipe 
> 
> Desde ja e na minha opinao prefiro com corais e tenho pena que apenas queres manter peixes (e alguns corais), mas ha aquario bonitos apenas com peixes e acredito que o teu sera um deles.
> Quantos litros tens de aquario?

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Boas Filipe

800L?? Pensei que fosse prai metade!!  :Admirado:  bem assim vai dar pa por uns bons peixinhos.

E pena que por vezes temos que fazer uma coisa em que preferiamos que fosse de outra maneira, mas contudo admiro-te de teres optado por fowlr e nao teres optado por desistir. (espero nao tara dizer nenhuma asneira)  :SbSourire2:  

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Filipe Silva

Boas, Anthony pois parece pequeno o aqua mas é mesmo grande a ilha está no centro! Não dá para a noção do layout no aqua sinceramente nas fotos até a mim não me parece grande espingarda... Mas prontos, quando vieres cá ao centro avisa para vires ver isto ao VIVO que vais ver que até gostas  :SbBaiserProfilDroit:  

Claro que não estas a dizer nenhuma asneira...  :SbOk:  


OBrg Abrs 




> Boas Filipe
> 
> 800L?? Pensei que fosse prai metade!!  bem assim vai dar pa por uns bons peixinhos.
> 
> E pena que por vezes temos que fazer uma coisa em que preferiamos que fosse de outra maneira, mas contudo admiro-te de teres optado por fowlr e nao teres optado por desistir. (espero nao tara dizer nenhuma asneira)

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Boas

Obrigado pelo convinte, por acaso tava a pensar pegar em mais 3/4 pessoas e num fim de semana fazermos uma tourne pelo o pais e fermos o maximo de aquarios possiveis, bem cansativo mas muito divertido, ja ha uma pessoa que normalmente vai ja so falta 2/3 pesssoas.  :SbSourire2:  
Bem entao so nos falta o setup.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá:  Filipe
Parabens pelo teu aqua eu próprio gostaria de ver isso ao vivo e desde já tambem te convido para vires ver o meu que é mais ou menos desse genero embora muito mais pequeno.

FOWLR ? Acho que o teu aqua não deixa de ser de recife embora dando preferência aos peixes mas mantendo corais que sejam compativeis.
Eu no meu aqua consigo ter discossomas,sarcos,sinularias,gracilis,nepheteas ricordeas e uma turbinária com peixes não reef safes e com anemonas.

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Olá Filipe Silva, o FOWLR está exelente, exprimenta colocares mais corais e fazes um misto lol, peixes borboletas com corais duros, mete uma acropora para ver como os peixes se comportam com ela...e 800 litros é muita água, vais por mais uns borboletas aí nao? e um anjo grande?

Já agora, poe a lista de peixes que tens no aquário

----------


## Filipe Silva

Boas Pedro Tavares, obrigado pelo teu comentário!  :Pracima:  



Filipe Pacheco, sim pretendo por um ou dois borboletas e um anjinho também..


A lista já coloquei


Obrg pela tua opinião também Filipe!


Um abrs

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

:Olá:  Filipe

Vejo que mudás-te o aquário de sitio e de oucupantes, espero que resulte  :SbOk:  cheguei a pensar que tinhas desistido  :Admirado:  mas afinal não. Boa sorte e vai actualizando o tópico.

Um abraço

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

Estive a ler o teu setup e acho deves ter a uv sempre ligada principalmente nesta fase inicial em que estas a comprar peixes.
Lê a explicação do Brian neste topico
http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=11358
Quanto aos peixes acho que não consegues manter a premna com os ocelaris,quando ela crescer vais ter de optar.

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Boas
> 
> Obrigado pelo convinte, por acaso tava a pensar pegar em mais 3/4 pessoas e num fim de semana fazermos uma tourne pelo o pais e fermos o maximo de aquarios possiveis, bem cansativo mas muito divertido, ja ha uma pessoa que normalmente vai ja so falta 2/3 pesssoas.  
> Bem entao so nos falta o setup.



Olá Anthony

Se viajarem para sul...queiram e possam...teria muito gosto em vos receber e assim documentarem o meu àqua que nunca foi documentado no Forum ( não tenho máquina) e ao vivo sempre se trocam melhor algumas opiniões.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Filipe Silva

Boas, 


Joaquim, obrigado pelas tuas palavras! Desistir é uma palavra que ainda não se encontra no meu dicionário! Obrg 



Pedro Manuel Tavares, obrigado pelo que dissestes agora a UV está 24H ligadas! Obrigado por teres visto esse factor e de me chamares a atenção.
De momento eles tem 2 anémonas, mas quero mesmo despachar o Premnas porque foi oferta e era bem pequeno...  



Um abrs  :SbOk:

----------


## PedroPedroso

boas Filipe

onde arranjas-te as lagostas?

----------


## Filipe Silva

> boas Filipe
> 
> onde arranjas-te as lagostas?


Boas Pedro, a alpheus na fishplanet e a enoplometopus sp. na water life em Oeiras

 :SbOk:

----------


## Jorge Neves

Olá Filipe

Quero começar por lhe pedir desculpa pelo despropósito da minha intervenção acima no seu post (13).

Aproveito e agradeço desde já aos Administradores,que se possível,o retirem.Não foi elegante da minha parte.
Um abraço a todos

Jorge Neves

----------


## Filipe Silva

> Olá Filipe
> 
> Quero começar por lhe pedir desculpa pelo despropósito da minha intervenção acima no seu post (13).
> 
> Aproveito e agradeço desde já aos Administradores,que se possível,o retirem.Não foi elegante da minha parte.
> Um abraço a todos
> 
> Jorge Neves



Sem problemas Jorge Neves!


 :SbOk:  

Abrs

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Olá Anthony
> 
> Se viajarem para sul...queiram e possam...teria muito gosto em vos receber e assim documentarem o meu àqua que nunca foi documentado no Forum ( não tenho máquina) e ao vivo sempre se trocam melhor algumas opiniões.
> Um abraço
> 
> Jorge Neves


Jorge terei o maior prazer passar por ai, mas ja agora quando dizes viajar para sul é para onde? Marrocos? é que moro no Algarve!!(eheh brincadeira sei que nao devias ter reparado), mas isto inda esta na ideia sabes que isto implica tempo e   :yb665:  comida dormida....a nao ser que vanhamos cravando dormida aos membros, eu nao me importo dormir na despensa ou num corredor  :yb624: .
Mas SE isso acontecer abrirei um topico, pa ver onde ir e fazer o mapa, mas deve de ser coisa de fim de semana!! 

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

UPS agora peço eu desculpa tava a escrever a mens. quando postaram.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Jorge Neves

Olá Anthony

Estou a falar de Vila Nova de Santo André entre Sines e Santiago do Cacém.
Costa Alentejana.
Um abraço e fico à espera (se der dá um toque),não te preocupes com comer ou até mesmo dormir,para ti e para a comitiva.
Fica bem

Jorge Neves

----------


## Christian Gnad

Filipe,
em relação ao sitio onde tinha visto o teu aqua, parece-me que só tiveste a ganhar com a mudança, visto teres ganho mais uma frente e das grandes!
Gosto bastante até porque pelo que vejo ainda manténs um ou outro coral que suponho se conseguirão manter, certo?
Para quando um Imperator adulto :SbSourire2:  ?

 Abraço

----------


## Filipe Silva

> Filipe,
> em relação ao sitio onde tinha visto o teu aqua, parece-me que só tiveste a ganhar com a mudança, visto teres ganho mais uma frente e das grandes!
> Gosto bastante até porque pelo que vejo ainda manténs um ou outro coral que suponho se conseguirão manter, certo?
> Para quando um Imperator adulto ?
> 
>  Abraço



Boas Christian, é verdade ganhei mesmo com a mudança e muito! Não só por ficar com uma frente a mais bem como consigo durmir bem melhor agora  :SbSourire2:  

Sim ainda consigo manter uns corais é verdade, vamos lá ver se os peixotos não os vão começar a comer... :yb665:  

Pois o imperador adulto... boa pergunta! estou a ver quem tenha um para venda.., mas parece que ninguém tem  :Coradoeolhos:  Tens o teu para venda? 


Obrigado pelo teu comentário!

O teu blogue está um espectáculo parabéns!!!!!

Abraço

----------


## Christian Gnad

> Boas Christian, é verdade ganhei mesmo com a mudança e muito! Não só por ficar com uma frente a mais bem como consigo durmir bem melhor agora  
> 
> Sim ainda consigo manter uns corais é verdade, vamos lá ver se os peixotos não os vão começar a comer... 
> 
> Pois o imperador adulto... boa pergunta! estou a ver quem tenha um para venda.., mas parece que ninguém tem  Tens o teu para venda? 
> 
> 
> Obrigado pelo teu comentário!
> 
> ...



Pois é, acredito que até precises de menos horas de sono :yb624:  
Ainda bem que gostaste das fotos. Um dia destes se quiseres fazemos umas aos teus peixes. 
Infelizmente o meu imperador morreu cerca de 2 semanas depois de o ter comprado... fiquei com bastante pena pois além de ser espectacular em juvenil também o é em adulto e deve ser interessantissimo acompanhar a transformação. De qq modo era um peixe arriscado para manter com corais; ou seja um residente perfeito para o teu aqua :Coradoeolhos:  

 Abraço

PS - já tenho novidades do sal, depois mando MP

----------


## Filipe Silva

> Pois é, acredito que até precises de menos horas de sono 
> Ainda bem que gostaste das fotos. Um dia destes se quiseres fazemos umas aos teus peixes. 
> Infelizmente o meu imperador morreu cerca de 2 semanas depois de o ter comprado... fiquei com bastante pena pois além de ser espectacular em juvenil também o é em adulto e deve ser interessantissimo acompanhar a transformação. De qq modo era um peixe arriscado para manter com corais; ou seja um residente perfeito para o teu aqua 
> 
>  Abraço
> 
> PS - já tenho novidades do sal, depois mando MP


Boas, que pena o imperador ter morrido!!!  :Admirado:  eh eh claro que quero que um dia passes aqui para tirares um fotos aos meus  :SbRequin2:   :SbPoiss:   :SbPoisson6:   porreiro!  :SbSourire2:   a ver se depois te chateio!!!!

Fico há espera da MP.

Abr e obrigado  :SbSalut:

----------

